

Cognitive Neuroscience - railbal
http://petitto.gallaudet.edu/~petitto/index/neuroscience.php
It can be hard to trace the origins of a term such as cognitive neuroscience, but the story as we know it follows. The scientific field of cognitive neuroscience received its name in the late 1970s in the back seat of a New York City taxi. A neuroscientist (Michael S. Gazzaniga, one of the founders of the Society and the Journal of Cognitive Neuroscience) and the great cognitive psychologist George A. Miller were on the way to a dinner meetin
======
railbal
Out of that taxi ride came the term cognitive neuroscience, which took hold in
the scientific community. Neither man remembers, or is willing to say, which
of them first spoke the fateful name, but it took hold and was embraced by a
generation as their banner.

